# Snow pusher on truck?



## Watch out yelow (Dec 21, 2005)

I am purchasing a gmc 4500 w series for my maintenance division this spring. We are looking to put a pusher on it instead of a plow. Truck would be 2wd cabover but only pushing in flat lots. I am thinking an 8-10 foot wide pusher, 3-4 yard capacity. Does anyone know what a good set-up is for this application. I suppose up and down is all we would need. Ive heard of guys fabricating this out of an existing plow. Does anyone produce this factory?


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

I wouldn't reccomend it. There are plenty of used plows to be had for that truck and with a pusher you are severely limited. You can always add wings to a blade, but you can't add angle to a pusher.


----------



## DodgeRam1985 (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree, I wouldn't reccomend it. However that is not to say that you couldn't makeit work for your needs. But be very aware that plowing is very addictive. I started out only doing a couple of drive's for some spare cash here and there, now it's a full blown job. I personally think that without angling capabilities, it's not worth it at all, unless all you do is large commercial lots and no residential, then it makes some sense.


----------



## dodgeguy99 (Apr 18, 2006)

large lots get a pusher small lots get a plow


----------



## Watch out yelow (Dec 21, 2005)

We use pick-ups to do the driveways. This would be strictly for large lots. And you cant beat a pusher with a plow, even one with small wings. Same question.. does anyone know a snow pusher co that also munufacters mounts to hook up to this truck?


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

Look at an Avalanche pusher They make ones for trucks.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm recommending he stay clear of plowing with this truck. He's looking at a 2wd rig, and a pusher??? Gotta say even a straight blade will have some trouble pushing a lot of snow with that truck. Get a truck built for work


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Watch out yelow;368327 said:


> We use pick-ups to do the driveways. This would be strictly for large lots. And you cant beat a pusher with a plow, even one with small wings. Same question.. does anyone know a snow pusher co that also munufacters mounts to hook up to this truck?


The 9' MC fisher on a dump truck has 1 1/2' wings on it. It's the same size as our 9' pusher for the skidsteer. But the wings fold up so I can use it for windrowing, etc...

I'm not talking about western pro wings, they make wings that will make your full size plow an actual pusher.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

I don't think the 2wd will handle the amount of snow the pusher will carry. You'll need 4wd.


----------



## customers_snow (Sep 15, 2002)

Try Arctic plows. Go on their website and see what sizes they have available.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*plow on 2wd truck*

I wonder if you would have the traction to push a box full of snow? I have talked to loader drivers that have problems with 4wd loaders pushing boxes full of wet snow. Just food for thought. But if you purchased a large pusher box then the truck would not push it you could justify a large loader then.


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

I think it's a great plan. I have in my fleet a '97 international 4700 "2wd" state dump truck with a modified 10' backhoe pusher. For pushing a 40+ acre lot. I had snogremlin pushers custom build the pusher to fit an existing Monroe pin type hitch plow mount. Works great truck pushes full box no problem and with the existing plow mount it floats up bouNces over obstacles and stacks 15' high. But obviously I don't do driveways.


----------



## rrvsnow (Nov 22, 2014)

Bchsnow;1885940 said:


> I think it's a great plan. I have in my fleet a '97 international 4700 "2wd" state dump truck with a modified 10' backhoe pusher. For pushing a 40+ acre lot. I had snogremlin pushers custom build the pusher to fit an existing Monroe pin type hitch plow mount. Works great truck pushes full box no problem and with the existing plow mount it floats up bouNces over obstacles and stacks 15' high. But obviously I don't do driveways.


If you wouldn't mind, could you post some pics of the mounting system on that pusher, looks very interesting.


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

*Sure*



rrvsnow;1885953 said:


> If you wouldn't mind, could you post some pics of the mounting system on that pusher, looks very interesting.


Sure it's very simple


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Bchsnow;1885970 said:


> Sure it's very simple


Mounts like a conventional western it looks like. What kind of place do you plow 40 acres?


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

Trucking terminal that they want plowed at 1".


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

I want one


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

A few guys have them here, one has a 16ft. There are a few videos are here some where. I think if you ask in the Canada thread, they can help you. (thinking JD)


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

Stack 15' high?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a 15ft box blade on my Volvo, it also angles. Its 2wd and does not loose traction but I usually carry a little salt in the back also. I leave it at the job site and hooks up faster then my western ultra mount.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

LapeerLandscape;1886104 said:


> I have a 15ft box blade on my Volvo, it also angles. Its 2wd and does not loose traction but I usually carry a little salt in the back also. I leave it at the job site and hooks up faster then my western ultra mount.


Doesn't exist unless we see pictures
Sounds like a beast


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Also comparing a international 4700 and a w4500 is like night and day. That international is a solid truck


----------



## Bchsnow (Nov 30, 2014)

you have to post a picture


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Superior L & L;1891457 said:


> Also comparing a international 4700 and a w4500 is like night and day. That international is a solid truck


Exactly my thoughts, not that it matters since this thread is 7 years old.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;1891486 said:


> Exactly my thoughts, not that it matters since this thread is 7 years old.


good catch Mr. Derailer.


----------

